# Canadian $



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Will the money changers accept C$ as I have a few left over from our trip last year.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I see signs at some with a CDN exchange rate posted so they should. 

You will get a bad exchange rate on them. Canadian money is not very sought after anywhere outside Canada so the exchange fees are usually pretty bad when exchanging CDN for anything else.

I was paid in US dollars for the last several years so have not had to exchange CDN for a local currency for a long time but never got a fair rate.


----------

